# Black moore belly/skin visible with small patch and red blood dots on skin



## adeel_g39 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi, 
I need help. I bought a black moore a month back and its in 3 by 1 feet tank with two gold fish.

I noticed a week back that there is a white patch on her belly and it has grown making her belly naked of fur/scales. now its skin is visble in apatch of almost size of 1/2 a centimeter. her skin is visible with red wound like marks of blood (as if something has plucked its fur out of body). the problem is that its patch is increasing.

I have isolated it from other fish in a tub today. I hope she survives.

Can any one help me finding the reason and recovery procedure.

Thanks


----------



## adeel_g39 (Jan 18, 2010)

Alas! I lost my lovely black moore.

It didn't survive more than two hours. I am worried. I think I need to clean/change my tank fish water. I hope it was not some bacterial infection.

Is it possitble that my black moore is being attacked by other gold fish.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

your fish has fur??


----------



## findingjohn (Dec 2, 2009)

adeel_g39 said:


> Alas! I lost my lovely black moore.
> 
> It didn't survive more than two hours. I am worried. I think I need to clean/change my tank fish water. I hope it was not some bacterial infection.
> 
> Is it possitble that my black moore is being attacked by other gold fish.


I think your fish was all ready sick before you got it. You do not need to cleen out your whole tank. Make sure you do a 30% water change at least 2 times this week. Then a 30% water change every week there after. Gold fish are not very clean fish. :fish:


----------

